# New owner of talkclassical.com!



## Frederik Magle

Hi everybody!

Allow me to introduce myself. My name is Frederik Magle and I'm the new owner of www.talkclassical.com. My profession is »classical« composer, concert organist and pianist - though I focus mostly on composing. You can read my biography here. If you have any more questions about me please just ask, I'll be glad to answer them.

I bought the site only yesterday, so I have a lot of work ahead of me. I hope you will excuse that the revival of this forum may take some time, but we will get there - I'll never give up, you can trust that! 

The first project will be upgrading the forum software to vBulletin 3.5.3 (the most recent version) as soon as possible and also doing some optimizations so the forum will be better indexed by the search engines plus adding some extra funtionality for the members.

Besides that I am in the process of making the plan on how to reinvigorate talkclassical.com. The site has tons of potential to become one of the major players amongst the classical music forums. I welcome any input, critique, comments, ideas, suggestions etc. from you as well. Please don't hesitate - your thoughts on the matter are highly valued.

Best regards
Frederik Magle


----------



## Daniel

*Thank you!*

Thank you, Frederik Magle and welcome!

After a time of low-activity "talkclassical" gets into a next "level". Thank you for bringing back new energy, ideas and air!

One idea: Maybe one might change the domain "talkclassical" to another one, because one doesn't expect necessarily a forum noticing this adress.

With many greetings,
Daniel


----------



## Frederik Magle

Thank you Daniel!

I'm very happy to join forces with you to take talkclassical.com to the »next level« indeed.

I see your point about the domain, it may not be the greatest out there, but I think it will be difficult to find a significantly better one these days. Talkclassical.com is after all a pretty simple domain (releatively easy to remember and write). Switching domain would mean losing most "backlinks" and a steep drop in search engine listings, so the new domain must be a definite improvement to be worth it. But I'll be on the look for any available domains living up to those criteria - that I can afford 

Looking much forward to co-operating with you!

Best regards 
Frederik


----------



## 4/4player

Well, I would like to thank very much indeed for maintaining this site! It may be a hassle sometimes with your busy schedule, But im sure it is a honor as well, too!=)

Best of Luck,
4/4player


----------



## Frederik Magle

Thanks 4/4player!

It is indeed a great pleasure to have the opportunity to help building a thriving classical music community for the benefit of all of us. Sure, there are some hassles, but I have not regretted the decision to buy this site even once.

Best regards,
Frederik


----------

